# remington 700p bolt knob?



## adamhall2942 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am looking for an aftermarket bolt knob for my 700police.   who has biggest selection? not looking for a badger or something plain want a cool looking one )  also is there any gunsmiths in nw ga.  that anyone would recommend to do my work?


----------



## rayjay (Mar 28, 2009)

I sent mine off to Accu Tig. Dan does a super job.

http://www.accu-tig.com/


----------



## jamrens (Mar 29, 2009)

adam there is an old timer in celeneese they call yoyo my grandpa has used him since the 70's


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 29, 2009)

Contact Patriot Arms in Jefferson.  They make their own bolt knobs and have numerous designs available.  They could even do you a custom jobbie, if you got the scratch.


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 30, 2009)

Keith at AZ Precision did mine:






I'll post a pic of my complete 5R when I get home.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the bolt knob to be at right angle to the bolt body. I want the same feel when both opening and closing the bolt.

The second pic shows a handle that Dan's 40x welded on for me.


----------



## cooker338 (Apr 7, 2009)

i ran across keiths work at snipershide, i was talkin to him about that exact knob but hollowed out


----------



## cmshoot (Apr 8, 2009)

BTW, Patriot Arms is now known as American Precision Arms.


----------

